# Need 3 extra for 10/15, 36 hr - Freeport



## jinxster (Sep 7, 2012)

I need 3 more for a private charter on the BlueFin out of Freeport. This is a 36 hr. trip from 10/15/12, 6am to 10/16/12, 6pm (Monday - Tuesday). The boat takes 10 fishermen, I have 7. Cost is $540. We will target AJs, grouper, perhaps mahi, wahoo during the day and target yellowfin tuna overnight. More bottom fishing the next morning. It is on a new moon so good odds for yellowfin tuna.


----------

